# I am Calling upon The Masses of The BrotherHood Here.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I Come Before You here today in search of a very special part. which has now been NLA for a VERY, VERY Long Time. In Order to keep "SR" Running for many more years to come. And to make my Life and Back Better I am asking the Masses at hand if they should ever run across this part to let me know ASAP. The wheel is off of a 1972-1976 TORO 7-26, 8-26 OLD SCHOOL BLOWER. There is a jaw hub on the back of the wheel that has to be perfectly intact. can not be rounded off on 1 of the corners. and The 16 inch rim will not work. that is a completely different set up. I do not remember the correct size of the tire/rim combo. But Here is a Pic of it for reference. *


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Greetings Powershift,


To ease your pain, I would advise you to call Palmetto Specialty Tire in the morning and be sure you have all the information as relates to the tire and pictures of the wheel and hub to send to them to them using the contact form on their home page or by e-mail or Fax. The email is case sensitive;



www.palmettospecialtytire.com


[email protected]



1. watts line: 1-877-864-8473 

1. main phone number 1-803-356-3225


The tire rim identification is always always, always covered over by paint and or rust and the numbers are punched in tot he wheel rims bead seating edges.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

leonz said:


> Greetings Powershift,
> 
> 
> To ease your pain, I would advise you to call Palmetto Specialty Tire in the morning and be sure you have all the information as relates to the tire and pictures of the wheel and hub to send to them to them using the contact form on their home page or by e-mail or Fax. The email is case sensitive;
> ...


* They would not have that. It has to come off of a TORO SNOWBLOWER.. 12-1130 IS the part number for the jaw hub. and that is The NLA Part I need.*


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 check out this link on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-Snowb...=item1cc775df02:g:5HMAAOSwcoFbnMyI:rk:21:pf:0

or how about this link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-Wheel...m-15-X-6-X-6/233111705233?hash=item36468a5691

You could get the rim/tire for cheap.
Tim


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

contact the guy with the 726 about the wheel you need, I contacted a guy years ago that was parting out an 826 and got the electric starter


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Todd,
I think this guy is a forum member (sidegrinder) and here is a link to an auction for a pair of those wheels. It doesn't appear that they sold. I may be worng about that but maybe it wouldn't hurt to contact him and ask. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-726-8...rdt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true&redirect=mobile


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Todd. I'm sure someone could build up the rounded corners with weld and then grind\file them into shape. I'll keep my eyes open if one appears locally.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How about $40 Canadian ??

https://www.auxpetitsmoteurs.com/pieces/toro-pieces/moyeu-de-roue-toro-12-1130


.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Yeah that is it. But now comes the fun part of getting it. They don't ship to the states tried ordering it But no go on my end. :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying: *


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.auxpetitsmoteurs.com/pieces/toro-pieces/moyeu-de-roue-toro-12-1130


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Good luck brutha P.S.! 

(can't help with the part; here for moral support! :hope


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

I got one left. With its original 30 year storage patina.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I found this on the web in case you need a second one: Toro Snowblower Wheel Ratchet Part # 12-1130 for Sale - Holidays.net


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Bought that from 351beno. So just letting the Masses at hand here know the score on this 1. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

